# i'm done til next year



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

getting to cold for me to stand on the banks of the GMR or any bank.. if there's a warm day i might hit the river i might hit the river in march


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

But the sauger bite is just starting.....lol


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

cali2ohio said:


> But the sauger bite is just starting.....lol


That and I fish for crappie all winter long.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

man I use to fish all winter long. my first walleye ever came through about 12" of ice. she was 29 1/2" long and weighted in at 9 1/2 lbs.

now that im getting alittle older I just cand stand the cold weather that much. I still do my deer hunting in dec but then im done with the cold. I still have the walleye addiction but don't have the need to ice fish any more. just to cold and to much work. so you guys can have my share until warmer weather, LOL. 
sherman


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

What is a good way to get into saug fishing the GMR? Never caught one and know nothing about it. Any basics anyone could share?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using OHub
TCFF Twin Creek Fishing Fraternity


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> man I use to fish all winter long. my first walleye ever came through about 12" of ice. she was 29 1/2" long and weighted in at 9 1/2 lbs.
> 
> now that im getting alittle older I just cand stand the cold weather that much. I still do my deer hunting in dec but then im done with the cold. I still have the walleye addiction but don't have the need to ice fish any more. just to cold and to much work. so you guys can have my share until warmer weather, LOL.
> sherman


I don't do ice fishing but most of lakes I fish around here are only froze for a little while anyway and if I can't crappie fish on open water I fish the saugeye at spillways. I'll be 59 next birthday and just love being outdoors, makes me feel alive. I ran the Columbus marathon this year makes my tenth, it helps me keep in shape for all my other outdoor sports.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

msgraham said:


> What is a good way to get into saug fishing the GMR? Never caught one and know nothing about it. Any basics anyone could share?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using OHub
> TCFF Twin Creek Fishing Fraternity


fish below the dam i saw a bass pro guy use a small rattle trap caught a nice size one.. or 1/8oz jig with bright color pink/white, chartreuse color
kalins lures bright orange check bass pro shops


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

msgraham said:


> What is a good way to get into saug fishing the GMR? Never caught one and know nothing about it. Any basics anyone could share?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using OHub
> TCFF Twin Creek Fishing Fraternity


don't quit fishing in November


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Trailbraker,
I know where your coming from brother. I think I'm putting away the rod also.
I have a nice stash of fish in the freezer that will hold me until the Crappie start hitting in the spring. I had a decent year fishing and a ton of fun. Now I'll watch the young guys posts to keep me over the winter. If there is a warm spell I may bolt out for a few hours just to get a line wet.
Otherwise, I hope to read about the rest of you guy's and wish I still could
be out there with you all.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess its easier for Guys who work outside to keep doing outdoor activities, I know I have one friend who gave up free tickets to the Bengals game last week because it was going to be rainy. I am 54yrs young and the only thing keeping Me from fishing next week is gun season opens Monday, but I will be hitting Acton Sat with all the talk of Crappie biting.
When You get my age You start seeing your childhood buddies die off one by one, and it makes you stand back and think, I better take advantage of My time on earth, while I have time.
Sorry for the heart felt reply but thats My view of life anymore, it only happens once!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

who knows since cali2ohio said sauger are hitting i can dress warm and see how many i can catch


----------



## sore lips (Oct 24, 2013)

Well put Tom 513. An hour or so of fishin in the cold is way better than fishin at home. Try movin more will keep blood flowing, and u warmer.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sore lips (Oct 24, 2013)

Staying home

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Tom 513 said:


> I guess its easier for Guys who work outside to keep doing outdoor activities, I know I have one friend who gave up free tickets to the Bengals game last week because it was going to be rainy. I am 54yrs young and the only thing keeping Me from fishing next week is gun season opens Monday, but I will be hitting Acton Sat with all the talk of Crappie biting.
> When You get my age You start seeing your childhood buddies die off one by one, and it makes you stand back and think, I better take advantage of My time on earth, while I have time.
> Sorry for the heart felt reply but thats My view of life anymore, it only happens once!


I know how you feel. Got to go when you have the chance.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

I live on northern Kentucky and the state has a great stocking program called FINS. Fishing in neighborhoods. They stock lots of trout in local lakes that are very bank accessible. So the fishing never stops for me. I love being outside too much. You just have to dress for it. Of course your hands get cold but once you get that first bite you tend to ignore the cold. They also stock lots of channel cats that I see a lot of people fish for and catch. I'll even see a retired lady from Georgia out there in the cold after her catfish! All the fins lakes and stocking info are available on the Kentucky dept of wildlife website. If you can't find info or have questions feel free to pm me. I keep licenses in both Kentucky and Ohio. Grew up on Ohio and moved over the border about a decade ago. Won't move back across now. I like the fishing perks here a little better. Caesars Creek is still one of my favorite lakes. Maybe because I grew up right by it but I do catch a lot of nice fish there. As always the dude abides.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

normally i would be done too but since joining this forum and seeing there are some nice fish to be caught in the off season i'm gonna bear the cold and give it a try 
i think just getting out will be half the battle


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm just getting started. Nothing like running 50 mph with the wind in your face and it's in the mid 30's out.  Or running wide open on a lake at night(shhhh, I wont tell if you wont) in another state in search of feeding stripers. Nothing more fun than to have your reel freeze up from the cold or better yet, have your ignition freeze up and you have to take the dash apart and do some hot wiring to get her going.  I'm heading for Cherokee Lake in TN next week and again in Jan. see you all there.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

hit douglas lake


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

trailbreaker said:


> hit douglas lake


........................


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I stopped by the BPS and stocked up on some cold weather fishing tackle. I might not catch a whole lot, but by God I'll be out there a few more times before the year is out.

Heck, I got some sauger action in last December and in January of this year after my carpal tunnel surgeries and I only had the use of one hand for most of it. I expect to do a little better this time around.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i might go the GMR monday


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

might see ya there might not too


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'll be on the university side near miami


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

What happened TB? Didn't see nobody nowhere!


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

Guess I should read a little better.Sorry TB I went wrong day.Feel like an IDIOT........


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm heading out shortly.. stopping off at the bank


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

I wouldn't announce that you are making a bank run before your dam trip. You never know what kind of goofballs are lurking. Better safe then sorry
Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

got there about 9:30 i lost 5 lures chatted with an old guy he said all the fish were gone... he fished near the dam under the pier nothing i walked about 100ft 
he said smallies were above the dam, stopped off at hamilton whole sale bait
was talking to the guy behind the counter he said those pond there you can fish
at told me spot to try next time i head to the river


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Those ponds are pretty heavily pressured ofcourse so is the dam. 

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

no one was at the ponds.. they are off of fairview rd


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

but I will be hitting Acton Sat with all the talk of Crappie biting.

Well, We made it to Acton sat around 1:30pm, had a strong wind from the North, found that the water at the ramp had changed to 1/2" of soild ice, we broke it into pieces and backed Lil Blue in, spun Her around and used Her to break through about 20yards of Ice to get to the water that was 42degrees. Found some structure along the East bank across from the beach, but my anchors wouldnt let Us fish it. 
Decided to head toward the dam to a South facing shore to escape the wind, We jigged minnows and floated them 8-10ft down in 17fow. Caught a couple dinks and hooked up with a big channel cat. We only got about a hour or so to fish seriously, but were satisfied not getting skunked.
If it wasnt for gun season and work Id be down at Tanners creek this week, I think old man Winter may be knocking on Our door, and this great weather will be short lived!


----------

